# My Fire-foxes 35W&40W HID



## Ethen (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone.I am a novice.Best regards

*This is my collection of two HID a flashlight.*


Fire-foxes 35W&40W HID The 35W HID.Measurements: L 186mm.diameter 44mm.diameter 70mm,5500k tube.Use three 18650 batteries ,Supply 3,000 lumens light output .Can continuous output 45 minutes.186mm Really very small.

Flux: the 3,500 lumen
Startup time: acuities 15s (cold) more than 3 seconds (hot)
Colour temperature: 5500K
Bulb life: 3000 hours
Volume: 186mm*44mm. lamp holder diameter 70mm
Weight: 420 g. (excluding battery)
Material: 6061 aviation aluminum
Surface treatment: hardened oxidation
Lens material: ultraviolet type high temperature sclerosis optical glass
Stability 35W intelligent digital communication for stability and implement
Battery protection: 10% soc flashing suggest (still don't appear support lithium iron phosphate battery)
Waterproof: waterproof splash

The 40W HID.Measurements: L 210mm diameter 49mm. lamp holder 80mm,Weight: some 900 grams (excluding battery).Use philips 4300K 40W tube.Provide light output 3700 lumens.Use four 18650 batteries,Can use continuously 45 minutes.

Flux: the 4,000 lumen
Colour temperature: 4300K
Bulb life: 3000 hours
Lens material: coating type filter ultraviolet broadband increase through strengthening lens (K9 optical substrate)
Optical glass coating: medium membrane protection silver
Startup time: more than 15 seconds (cold); More than 3 seconds (hot)
Volume: 210mm*49mm. lamp holder diameter 80mm
Weight: some 900 g (excluding battery)
Material: 6061 aviation aluminum
Surface treatment: low temperature hard anode oxidation
Ballast: 40 w intelligent digital communication stability device
Output power: 38 1/2 + 0.5 W
Waterproof: IPX7, IP67 soaking, short-term
Supply mode: user replaceable battery frame, battery



































The 35W very small and contrast Thrunite 













*Volume contrast*















The left was 35W HID












From left：XML-T6 Olight SR50 Fire-foxes35W 40W


----------



## Patriot (Apr 12, 2011)

Great pictures! I really like the Firefox 35W! I remember these being talked about on another forum but at the time I don't think they were available in the states. It would be great to know where these can be purchased. Thanks


----------



## petersmith6 (Apr 12, 2011)

now if they made a handle wot take double the batteries they i would be interested, 45min is a bit low , hour and a half with out messing about with cell chainges...


----------



## coolmeester (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn I want that 40W F-F! Looks just awesome. Is there any chance to buy those from Europe?


----------



## Ethen (Apr 12, 2011)

coolmeester said:


> Damn I want that 40W F-F! Looks just awesome. Is there any chance to buy those from Europe?


40W F-F also limited Players customized version, now can't buy it


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh i LOVE that 40W. That's exactly what I've been looking for, a real hand held flashlight sized HID without the blue 5500K+ LED type output that most of them are famous for.

It is a little larger than the 35W, but the output is SO much nicer. I would even prefer a little warmer than 4300K, but this is a big step in the right direction!

It looks like we're about where we should be, an M6 sized HID with warm natural output!!!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 13, 2011)

At 80mm head size and 4 x 18650, this is waaay larger than an M6. Still, it's the smallest "40W" light that I've seen and the "35W" version is about the size of a WE Boxer.

With regards to the comments made about runtime, we've got plenty of choices when it comes to larger 6-8 x 18650 HID lights. The data point about these lights is their small size and that's what makes them unique.


----------



## Ethen (Apr 13, 2011)

Patriot said:


> At 80mm head size and 4 x 18650, this is waaay larger than an M6. Still, it's the smallest "40W" light that I've seen and the "35W" version is about the size of a WE Boxer.
> 
> With regards to the comments made about runtime, we've got plenty of choices when it comes to larger 6-8 x 18650 HID lights. The data point about these lights is their small size and that's what makes them unique.


It's true,I just like it small Especially 35w F-F.It can be said is the world's smallest 35W HID


----------



## JulianP (Apr 13, 2011)

What I like is the 18650's. Most HID Flashlights have proprietary cells, which many CPF members find either too expensive, over-rated or defective.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2011)

Patriot said:


> *At 80mm head size and 4 x 18650, this is waaay larger than an M6.* Still, it's the smallest "40W" light that I've seen and the "35W" version is about the size of a WE Boxer.
> 
> With regards to the comments made about runtime, we've got plenty of choices when it comes to larger 6-8 x 18650 HID lights. The data point about these lights is their small size and that's what makes them unique.


 
Is it? The OP's description of the dimensions are a bit confusing, but he mentioned 210mm for the "tube". I'm assuming he is just referring to the body length and not of the body and the head together. If 210mm refers to the overall length of the light, then it is pretty close to the M6 overall length of 197mm.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2011)

JulianP said:


> What I like is the 18650's. Most HID Flashlights have proprietary cells, which many CPF members find either too expensive, over-rated or defective.


 
Absolutely. And you can carry plenty of spare cells with you for extra runtime. The holy grail I think is HID's like this that will also run on primaries in place of the 18650's in emergencies. Plus these batteries are easily replaceable with any manufacturer's 18650 cells when old ones get tired or ware out. Everyone and their mother produces 18650 cells these days.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the smaller 35W better. There's hardly any power differences between the two,
one out put is 35W & the other out put is 38W. 

The brightness difference has more to do with Philips bulb used in the 40W version, but 
I don't like the yellow/green tint from Phillips 4300K HID bulb. The picture looks better than whan I've seen when I played with Phillip bulb, but still I can see the hint of unpleasant tints.

At the size of 24W boxer (~30Klux?), the 35 FF should go above 100Klux, as HID ballast under 35W are extremely inefficient. I want a FF 35W, Now


----------



## 2100 (Apr 13, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> At the size of 24W boxer (~30Klux?), the 35 FF should go above 100Klux, as HID ballast under 35W are extremely inefficient. I want a FF 35W, Now


 
You can have it now, but you'll have to buy in a lot of 100. :naughty:

Sexy lights eh....I thought I saw a hint of Sunwayman.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 13, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Is it? The OP's description of the dimensions are a bit confusing, but he mentioned 210mm for the "tube". I'm assuming he is just referring to the body length and not of the body and the head together. If 210mm refers to the overall length of the light, then it is pretty close to the M6 overall length of 197mm.



Yeah it's 210 x 49mm tube x 80mm lamp holder, meaning either head or reflector diameter. Even the 35W light will take up more room than a M6 in a pack with its 70mm head. Still, I wouldn't have thought, 5 years ago, that we'd see lights that were close in size to the M6 yet 6 times more output. Judging from the specs, the 35W light would destroy the WE Boxer, yet it's slightly smaller than the Boxer, including a 7mm smaller head diameter. Now I'm really wondering now about thermal issues since even the Boxer body hits 145F degrees in 30 minutes if you're not holding it. 

So true about the battery formula! This is one of the reasons why I like and use the WE Boxer, FM Megallennium, Raptor RRT-3 and other 3 x 18650 systems.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ethen: Great review! The 40w version is just what I'm looking for as a suitable pair-up with my Titanium Innovations L35. I was looking to purchase the Novae Products 26w HID but I didn't like the idea of a proprietary battery pack(like the L35) due to the fact that if the battery packs fail, its expensive to replace. Whereas using readily available 18650 cells solves that problem for me. However from what you've mentioned, we cannot buy it yet?? So when does it go on sale? Will there be an introductory CPF special for CPF members?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 13, 2011)

They are custom lights made by a guy in Chinese flashlight forum shoudian.com, not available elsewhere unfortunately.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 13, 2011)

You could always post a WTB on the linked forum. I've just had a browse around the site, Google translate does a half decent job of it.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2011)

How much do these lights go for? Damnit these would be so awesome to have!!


----------



## Ethen (Apr 14, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Ethen: Great review! The 40w version is just what I'm looking for as a suitable pair-up with my Titanium Innovations L35. I was looking to purchase the Novae Products 26w HID but I didn't like the idea of a proprietary battery pack(like the L35) due to the fact that if the battery packs fail, its expensive to replace. Whereas using readily available 18650 cells solves that problem for me. However from what you've mentioned, we cannot buy it yet?? So when does it go on sale? Will there be an introductory CPF special for CPF members?


Hi Fusion m8:
You have cannot buy it.Because FF is the release of limited customized,But perhaps you can buy secondhand
Soon may be have a Enterprise Edition FF


----------



## Ethen (Apr 14, 2011)

ampdude said:


> How much do these lights go for? Damnit these would be so awesome to have!!


35W FF is 750RMB. 40W is 1500RMB,Because is custom-made version of players, without any additional.
The designer is a good man


----------



## JulianP (Apr 14, 2011)

Ethen said:


> The designer is a good man


He looks like a good flashlight designer too. There is something inherently attractive about the 40W HID flashlight. It's the kind of flashlight I'd buy on impulse, and perhaps repent/explain to the wife later. Just as well it is not one mouse click away...


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ethen;

if he's a good man, he'll have pity for us flashlight addicts and make some more! Just look at the response you got in the last few days. The flashlight world is crying out for a modern, 4300K tint W.E Boxer replacement that runs on 18650s. If your friend makes it, he will have a market niche all to himself. Imagine the $$$$ he's gonna make!



Ethen said:


> 35W FF is 750RMB. 40W is 1500RMB,Because is custom-made version of players, without any additional.
> The designer is a good man


----------



## ampdude (Apr 14, 2011)

1500RMB.. That's about $230 USD for the 40W at today's exchange. oo:



I too love the looks of the 40W as well. Ultra cool. 



Fusion_m8 said:


> I was looking to purchase the Novae Products 26w HID but I didn't like the idea of a proprietary battery pack(like the L35) due to the fact that if the battery packs fail, its expensive to replace.



Exactly. And expensive to purchase extras as well. And possibly something you wouldn't be able to source anymore after a certain amount of time when a new model came out. I wouldn't want a light that had a proprietary battery pack.


----------



## onefastnismo (Apr 14, 2011)

woaw....nice.


----------



## shine (Apr 15, 2011)

Expected soon there will be formal business products, prices might be slightly more expensive.


----------



## Icarus1 (Apr 15, 2011)

wow - I would be interested in one of the 40W


----------



## ampdude (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea, and without batteries to keep the cost as low as possible. I'd be happy to purchase my own cells. AW IMR's/Black cells. And if it would run on primaries also..

Both versions make the Olight look like a stock 2D Mag!! Haha. I would be happy to know it had product support/warranty as well if these go into serious production. I guess the main product points would be with the ballast, switch, and an easily purchased replaceable lens if one breaks or gets scratched. I'd probably buy a few to have on hand just in case. Hardened mineral glass would be my preferred lens material. It's generally what I replace broken or scratched pyrex/borofloat or stock lexan (G2) Surefire lenses with. It's tough, scratch resistant, passes a lot of light and is relatively cheap.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2011)

Count me in for one of each model if these can be brought to the States.


Ampdude, where is your source for hardened mineral glass lenses? Thanks


----------



## BVH (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'll go for a 40 Watt'r if this goes down.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 16, 2011)

Patriot said:


> Ampdude, where is your source for hardened mineral glass lenses? Thanks


 
Tools GS.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 16, 2011)

The G&P scorpian is less than 10" long, are you sure you are looking at the right light?
_sales link removed_


----------



## JulianP (Apr 16, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> The G&P scorpian is less than 10" long, are you sure you are looking at the right light?
> _sales link removed_


My apologies, and thank you for the link. I must have looked at the wrong HID light. Geez, the Scorpion looks quite good. If it didn't have a proprietory battery, I'd buy one.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 17, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Tools GS.


 

Thank you sir!!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi shine:

Congratulations on your fantastic designs! Everybody has hiccups & issues on the prototypes, even Surefire and Maglite! That's why pre-production models are made, to iron out the issues. But as you already seen for yourself the response to your products is nothing sort of outstanding! So keep up the great effort and hopefully in a few weeks or months, the first production run will be ready for sale. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




shine said:


> Hello, thanks for your attention.
> FF1 is my first diy, the goal is to challenge the limit size, so use a minimum size but immature ballast.
> FF2 is the first and only silver coating reflector HID flashlight, nobody tried, the goal is to challenge the limit reflectance, because reflectance of silver > 99% and aluminum generally less than 90%, but silver film is easy to be oxidized although use of a complex protective technology. After this challenge, I realized the silver coating is not practical, at least the short term we can not.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Shine, still superb job. I still want a 35W one, plus a spare ballast


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 17, 2011)

interesting, I too might get one if they were available.


----------



## TITANER (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Ethen,great job ,very glad to meet you here.:wave:


----------



## Ethen (Apr 21, 2011)

TITANER said:


> Hi Ethen,great job ,very glad to meet you here.:wave:



Me to


----------



## Patriot (Apr 21, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Shine, still superb job. I still want a 35W one, plus a spare ballast



Ditto! Great job on the look and design. Normally, these ballasts are somewhat robust so I'm surprised to here they were a big issue. It makes me wonder if it could be due to a thermal issue given that the lights are so small.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Snooping around on the China forum isn't helping. I came close but looks like I am not going to be able to land one after all. I am toying around with the idea of make one myself. Thinking about chopping this guy below & remove 3x18650. Im am pretty sure the 5200 pack is made of 3s2p 2600mah 18650 ICR cells. 

This light is 290mm long, much shorter than the rest of ebay HIDs (They seems to be 380mm to 440mm range), minus 65mm cell will give me 225mm, which is only 15 mm longer than FFII. If I find any wasted space at all, I'll be bale to beat FFII's 210mm length  With some added benefit of slimmer body, two mode etc. Looks like they stole Microfire's good looks too.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello Ethen, nice Job and good pictures!!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 24, 2011)

The SSK-33 design seems to have a lot in common with the Microfire K3500.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes it does, Microfire clone. There was another company cloned Microfire for a while, with a model called Teking X3,
google can still bring up pictures, a group of 3 HID that all look like Microfire. They stopped making those.


----------



## Glenn7 (May 30, 2011)

seeing some info here - it will be interesting to see what else they make.


----------



## coolmeester (May 30, 2011)

I need that 40W model! Seems that build quality is fine too.


----------



## karlthev (Jun 1, 2011)

Interested!:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 11, 2011)

With some help from friends and after 2 month of international Fox Hunt, 
Finally, a Firefox 1, the world's smallest 35W HID is coming to USA...







It'll be a good 2 inches shorter than my SSK-33 cut-em-down shorty below


----------



## JulianP (Jun 11, 2011)

Well done, ma_sha1. If you were in charge of SETI (search for extraterrestrial intelligence) we would be reviewing flashlights fron Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2011)

Great work Masha! I'll be eager to hear your thoughts.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 12, 2011)

He heh...you never fail to amaze me ma_sha!


----------



## Walterk (Jun 12, 2011)

Ma_sha when will you mod it?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't really mod it, it's got a tiny 35W custom ballast.
no idea where they got it from.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got the Firefox 1 from USPS, still can't believe how small it is:

Next to my Franken mag 1D XML King of throw
(made here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314879-Franken-Mag-Shorty-XML-King-of-Throw-127-000-lux-1-meter)

and 35W/28W HID shorty made here (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314267-XECCON-SSK-33-HA-HID-35W-28W-Mod-to-a-Shorty!)

Left: FireFox 1 35W HID, Middle Mag 1D XML, Right SSK-33 HID shorty (Same size as Microfire 35W)


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 27, 2011)

In the woods shoot out here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...attle-in-the-woods-XML-King-of-Throw-vs.-HIDs


----------



## 2100 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## owner (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi ma_sha. What's the serial no. of your FireFox, please?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 27, 2011)

SN: F352009090203

I am guessing its Sept.9 release, #203? Which would indicate more than 200 were made?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Walterk said:


> Ma_sha when will you mod it?


 
There is no room for improvement, it's already perfect.
The only thing I did was to dug three holes to put 3x Panasonic 2900mah 18650 in the box next to the light, so I don't have to leave the batteries inside the light, avoiding accidental activation.


----------



## kinga (Aug 31, 2011)

I have followed this thread and the lights here were what i wanted. i have just joined the forums so i am a bit late in responding to this thread.

I have done a bit of web research and looked at the firefox website. It looks like the small form 35 watt light is no longer going to be manufactured but the 40 watt light has 2 versions and was made available in August. One comes with a battery cage and standard batteries. The other version comes in a case with 2 different size batteries which are different in length. The short one is still 210mm long and i am unsure of the longer abttery length.

Price i believe has jumped up since first thought. The model with just the battery carrier is 2480 yuan, ($389) this is called the Elite edition and the unit with the additional battery and case with wall charger and car charger is worth 7900 yuan, (Enterprise edition approx 1300 usd).

The jump seems to be large, there must be additional differences between the 2 lights, they look the same but the additional accesories must no be the only cost difference. 

I would like to purchase the cheaper of these 2 versions but up until now there is only a chinese website avertising these, this site is linked to the firefox website.

Has anyone heard when these will be made avaialble to the US? Is there any one else selling these items at the moment.

Help appricieated.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been wanting this light badly as well (the 40W 4000K version). I'm eagerly anticipating when it might be available. I can't imagine a price jump of $900 for a set of batteries and a wall charger, or 3x the cost of the original unit itself, that must be a typo.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 1, 2011)

kinga said:


> Has anyone heard when these will be made avaialble to the US? Is there any one else selling these items at the moment.
> Help appricieated.



The RMB 2480 is Taobao net Chinese prices, exchange rate on taobo is 1:5.5, so it's about $450. But you can't get it into US for that price.

There is one exporter, you can get it for $620 + shipping on Alibaba. 
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/111798148/Fire_Foxes_40W_HID_Flashlight.html



ampdude said:


> I've been wanting this light badly as well (the 40W 4000K version). I'm eagerly anticipating when it might be available. I can't imagine a price jump of $900 for a set of batteries and a wall charger, or 3x the cost of the original unit itself, that must be a typo.



It's not Typo, it's reality. 
The Expensive version is the Original version of Commercial Production FF2.
The cheaper bare bone 2480 version was introduced because many complaints about the price

I am selling my SSK-33 shorty for half of the FF2 Alibaba price, PM me if anyone interested.
The FF2 is a good inch taller than FF1 and much fatter, not good for small hands.
Its not as small as the picture made it seems. Only the FF1 is really small.

The SSK-33 shorty is an inch taller than FF2 but slimmer, very easy to hold. well balanced & have 2 modes, it out throw my FF1 due to larger reflector.






.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 1, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> It's not Typo, it's reality.


 

So....... the flashlight costs $300 and the batteries cost $900? Please explain.

I mean aside from the batteries, what makes the original unit worth much than a 'bare bones' version, (i'm not sure what that means). Does it not have anodizing? I mean .. sorry this makes not a whole lot of sense. Very cool light. If we can use aftermarket batteries in it, that would be best of all.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 1, 2011)

It wasn't logical, the bare bone version (not $300, ~$450 in China, $620 exported) still have internal battery rack that takes 4 18650 & anodized the same. 
The reflector is not as high quality vs. the more espensive version but its made by the same process. (Released under lower QC spec so to speak)

The more expensive version has slightly better reflector, 8x18650 extra battery/body & a fancy box. 
Most buyers are going for the cheaper "Elite" version, but its still not cheap, price seems to be aligned with Microfire 3500KR, however,
it's a better light than the Microfire thou.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Those standard size Ebay HIDs are TFB - Too [email protected]%#$ing Big

*Left to Right: *
FF1 & FF2 , Ebay small 35W HIDs (old & new model), Microfire, ebay standard size HID. 







http://www.shoudian.com/thread-147250-1-1.html


----------



## kinga (Oct 3, 2011)

Guy's

After a bit of research have contacted people involved in the manufacture of this light and i finally was able to order the cheaper elite version. I was told that the more expensive enterprise version was not available. On Alibaba it advertises the enterprise version but a quantity of 100 is required, i did not chase this up obviously as i am a flashaholic not an importer.

I did order 3 lights, 2 x 4300k version and one 6k version, i made it worth their time and i can offload 2 lights to friend no problems. The lights have arrived in Australia and i will be there in 2 days time so i intend to have a play and see if these are as good as i think they will be. All reports indicate that they will be better than the 35 watt microfire warrior, which i dont have to compare to but i will be doing some beam shots to show what it is like. Lets hope my intuition was correct.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Oct 3, 2011)

I will Look forward to some beamshot's, they really are nice lights the more i read the more i want one lol.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm also looking forward to the results!


----------



## kinga (Oct 14, 2011)

I have just been outdoors and checked out the firefox HID against a few other lights I have purchased, my appologies as I have not had time to set up the camera but I hope this information is helpful. Before I continue on I will have to say that these fireboxes HID's meets all of the advertised specs, I would be very suprised if there were any other HID lights the size of 2 D maglight brighter than this light.

I have gone a bit crazy of late and the lights I have purchased are the jet beam RTT SST 50 version, the Thrunite catapult v3, Nitecore TM 11 and the Polarion Abyss 30/45 watt and the fireboxes elite version 40 watt HID. Out of all the lights I have mentioned I would have to say the fireboxes is my favorite due to size and performance.

As everyone can understand, the jet beam and thrunite did not compare. I turned the TM11 on first and was impressed by the amount of light it produces out to 100m but then I turned on the fireboxes and that changed my perspective, it blows the TM 11 away and that is a 2000 lumen light. One thing I like about this fireboxes light is the amount of light it has at mid range, it is a real useable beam, throw is also very good.

I have also a cheap HID, big and bulky with approx 6" lens and big heavy lead acid battery, this light is approx 6500k where as the fireboxes are 4300k , again no comparrison the little light blew it away.

Next was the polarion abyss on low setting of 30 watts. The fireboxes mid beam is brighter and more light but I believe the polarion had more throw, please note I had the lens changed to smooth reflector in the polarion.

Last was the polarion on 45 watts and yes it is brighter, I wouldn't say considerably but definitely noticeable. From all this testing I would be very confident that the advertised OTF lumens of 3200 lumens is accurate. Good bright mid beam light, small form, a very capable light which is easy to take anywhere.

Downside is only 45 minutes run time, I have not checked this yet but this is written in the specs of the light. Build quality is really good, very happy with this , as you can tell.


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 4, 2011)

kinga said:


> Guy's
> 
> After a bit of research have contacted people involved in the manufacture of this light and i finally was able to order the cheaper elite version. I was told that the more expensive enterprise version was not available. On Alibaba it advertises the enterprise version but a quantity of 100 is required, i did not chase this up obviously as i am a flashaholic not an importer.
> 
> I did order 3 lights, 2 x 4300k version and one 6k version, i made it worth their time and i can offload 2 lights to friend no problems. The lights have arrived in Australia and i will be there in 2 days time so i intend to have a play and see if these are as good as i think they will be. All reports indicate that they will be better than the 35 watt microfire warrior, which i dont have to compare to but i will be doing some beam shots to show what it is like. Lets hope my intuition was correct.



Could you kindly Pm me the supplier of the 35 HID ?

thanks

Mohan


----------

